# Heads-up on Bahamas Bonefishing



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I decided to post this here because most 2Coolers who go to the Bahamas are fly fishing. However this pertains to anyone who goes to the Bahamas and wants to fish on their own, as well as with a guide. I hope the link opens.

http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/saltwater-fly-fishing/is-flats-fishing-in-the-bahamas-over/

It basically states that (if passed) non-guided flats fishing will not be allowed in the Bahamas anymore. I have no clue as to what prompted this idea. Many people in Florida have homes in the Bahamas and they are all up in arms over this. Hopefully, saner Bahamian minds will prevail. But if not, you won't be able to walk outside your lodge/hotel on a free day and wade the nearby flats. This was posted back in July....perhaps there are new developments (I can ask) but I haven't heard anything else since, so maybe it did not pass. I'm just letting y'all know, because it's not the kind of thing a hotel would mention at time of booking. You could arrive and have a huge surprise waiting for you.

Here's a link to another blog on the subject:

http://diybonefishing.com/2015/06/22/proposed-bahamian-fishing-regulations-is-the-sky-falling/


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

You can keep up with the latest on the bonefish tarpon trust website. It has taken a turn for the better.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Pudldux said:


> You can keep up with the latest on the bonefish tarpon trust website. It has taken a turn for the better.


x2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pudldux said:


> You can keep up with the latest on the bonefish tarpon trust website. It has taken a turn for the better.


X3...also the Angling Report is right on top of this story and provides the very latest info.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

OK Well, I don't keep up with the BTT and don't particularly care for some of their "wants and desires." They seem a little too radical for me, placing perceived (not real) fish shortages on fishermen and not other causes.

But that's just me. Anyway, I didn't know you all were already aware of this....sorry.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Permit Rat said:


> OK Well, I don't keep up with the BTT and don't particularly care for some of their "wants and desires." They seem a little too radical for me, placing perceived (not real) fish shortages on fishermen and not other causes.
> 
> But that's just me. Anyway, I didn't know you all were already aware of this....sorry.


Would love to hear more about "their wants and desires"?


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

You might want to pick that wedgie out of your panties


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It was interesting getting the TAKE from our old school guide in Abaco over the summer.....

He said it was a few big lodge guides pushing for it......

He also stated that the word was out who they were and did not expect them to have much business after the fiasco

The house owner we rent from emailed us the day the Bahamian Govt. made the call.

Tourism is huge- any negative impact on it helps no one


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

mikedeleon said:


> Would love to hear more about "their wants and desires"?


OOPS......Sorry mikedeleon.....I meant to say, "some of their _members' _wants and desires".......not the BTT as a whole.

It is in the past and had to do with some members wanting a total ban on tarpon fishing, due to a false assumption that tarpon stocks were greatly diminished. That complaint was lodged by a few wannabe guides that were having trouble catching tarpon and they weren't seeing the huge schools that used to cover the sand holes on the South side of the Marquesas.

I believe there is a reason we see fewer fish and it has nothing to do with fewer tarpon. In a nutshell, the migration is more spread out throughout the Gulf of Mexico, due to warmer water. According to NASA, at least up to about 2001, the Gulf waters had been warming since about 1980. I have several other observations and facts to back up my migration theory with, and it is too much to write here. Fortunately, the BTT has some old timers like Flip Pallot and Sandy Moret who apparently set those people straight. I never heard anything more about it........just like I never heard anything more about the net boat off Costa Rica (or Panama....can't remember which) that supposedly took aboard a net full of tarpon. The report was very vague. It is possible that these fish were netted in error, although it was never said that they dumped them overboard or what. At any rate, this fueled the fire in those few members of the BTT.


----------

